# We lost our two best friends this year.



## humphreybogart (Feb 26, 2016)

Regis was 11.5 and Austin was 13.5. Loosing them so close together was devastating. I will be looking for them at the Rainbow Bridge together!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Such handsome boys!


----------



## brodybond (Aug 22, 2009)

*Heartfelt thoughts.*

So very sorry for your loss. My heart hurts for you and although almost 9 months since I lost my Brody, I feel the ache in your heart, I am so sorry. They are beautiful boys and you all had a great life together. 
They are still with you and your heart will always be fuller.
Warm thoughts & hugs.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. I can truly say I know your pain  . We lost our almost 9YO boy Cosmo November and in January lost our 12YO girl Harley! I still can hardly believe they're both gone. I wish you peace and comfort one day at a time.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So very sorry. I can't imagine the pain of losing two since I know losing one at a time is so difficult.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of both of your boys so close together. My heart aches for you. They will live in your heart forever!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am so sorry to read this, two within such a short time is heartbreaking. RIP beautiful Regis and Austin.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I cannot imagine how awful it would be to lose two such lovely dogs so close together. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boys.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

they were beautiful


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Private message*

I just sent you a private message to email me the dates and year you lost Regis and Austin, so I can add them to the Bridge List.

My Smooch and Snobear will look after them and I am so sorry!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Regis and Austin, they were beautiful.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I know am so very sorry to hear of the loss of Regis and Austin, the photos are beautiful what precious pups. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Regis and Austin, rest in peace with all your new friends at the rainbow bridge. To our new human friends, I am very sorry for your loss and hope that your pain will ease a little bit sharing it with all of us the forum.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so sorry for the loss of your 2 beautiful boys. Losing one member of our family was heartbreaking. To lose 2 so close together must be unbearable. I am so very sorry.


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss - they were beautiful and look so happy!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I sure know how hard it is. They were beautiful boys..


----------



## Monkey&Marshall (Aug 17, 2015)

Oh I am so sorry. I can't imagine.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss! I can't imagine the pain of losing them both all at once...
They were beautiful. I am sure you must miss them like crazy, but at least you know they have each other up there!


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

It sure does stink that our goldens don't live 20+ years. So sorry for the loss of two goldens in one year.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Margaret*

Margaret:

I added Austin and Regis to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-17.html#post6287505


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Regis and Austin, sure were beautiful. I can only imagine how devastating to lose them so close together. I know that they found each other immediately at the bridge.


----------

